# live traps



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

helo i am using live traps because i got a buch of dogs running around so where is the best place to locate them because i got some **** and rabit tracks and that is what i am going after


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Set them near the trail (tracks) you're seeing....just be sure you have permisison to trap that property (along with a trapping license if required), and those animals are in season.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

any place that theres **** i would think im not much help here though because i use conibears mostly for **** but i would say its like a conibear with a pail just put it near were theres **** put some fish in it and hope the **** walks into your trap good luck


----------

